# Audi A3 in west hollywood????



## La FF (Apr 20, 2004)

Just saw 3 Audi A3's all black on black on La Brea Blvdpast Melrose Ave, I called the dealer last week and asked them when they would have them available for sale they said at least 2006.
ill be tradign in my R32 for one


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Audi A3 in west hollywood???? (La FF)*

Audi has a design center in SoCal, so they may have been theirs.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi A3 in west hollywood???? (La FF)*

There is a possibility that Audi is shooting an A3 commerical in S.Cal.


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Audi A3 in west hollywood???? (La FF)*

Let's sure hope so...


----------



## car_nut (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: Audi A3 in west hollywood???? (La FF)*

Saw it at a light on Fairfax near Sunset. Took a moment to realize what it was, looked just washed.


----------



## mataleaojj (May 6, 2004)

Audi A3 is coming out in the US in winter 2004


----------

